# How small is your smallest doe? Nigerian



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

How small is your smallest mature doe you have bred? Just curious!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

18 inches.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

My shortest doe is 19" tall and my tallest is 22" tall. 

For milking I prefer them taller! My 19" doe is a good milker but the milk bucket barely fits under her. I have to use a shallow bowl and I feel like her udder is almost in the milk. LOL


----------



## fivefoldfarms (Apr 18, 2013)

My Tiny girl Little Lamb is just over 18 inches and around 40 lbs. She had a very large boy a couple weeks ago and had to have a c-sec. Poor thing. Hope all comes out well.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Our smallest goat is a wether he's about 17 or 18in


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

My Pygmy doe is 16 inches and 45 lbs at the end of the day (full of forage to almost bursting).

I know it's just for Nigies, but I wanted to play, too.


----------

